# got the 65 back



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well after 16 months I got my car back- do NOT bring your car to Coastline Collision in Narragansett RI unless you want the screw- the paint came out fine but the way he treated me as a customer was bullsh1t, anyway I'll deal with him later- on to the good news- my car is back and now I can start the reconstruction- arty:
oh yeah I'm sure you guys want to see these- I will HIGHLY recommend the shop in the background though, Flynn Automotive in Narragansett RI -


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a couple more shots


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man.........THAT sure came out nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
It looks really straight! You got everything layed out to put back on??


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

it's not all layed out but I have about 95% of what I need so I think tomorrow I start with the wiring, or might try to bolt bumpers on and grill for some visual progress-and thanks for the compliment-


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow!  that is SLICK


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Stunning...........
Hopefully the bad experience with the body shop will fade as it all comes back together. It will be worth it in the end.
Can't wait to see it in the mags.....:cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn shame you had to go thru BS with the shop but man, what a gorgeous paint job!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

very very nice. that color looks just amazing!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool. Keep us updated........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great Crusty, I saw the carbon Fiber grill parts in your other thread! Sweet..................E


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great!!!

I'm sure you'll be glad when your driving it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm glad now that I got it back finally and I get to build it- thanks for all the great responses, I should be putting some time in this weekend so I will post pics for sure


----------



## HoJo GTO (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful job...it came out very nice! Wish I had the funds to do mine the same way...was it expensive? Did you do all the disassembly and / or bodywork yourself before painting?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks i did the disassembly myself,but i let the bodyshop do all the prep and painting and yes it was spendy- he quoted me 3500-4000 to paint it and then when it was done he said he had over $15000 in labor but he would only charge me 7500- which I though was bogus but I've paid it and now I have my car back and I'm gettin her back together


----------

